# Help with making a solution (using pseudo code)



## Rehsa (Aug 28, 2018)

Please help me make a pseudo code solution for this problem.

A person suspects that a dice is biased and gets 10 people to throw 100 times each and record. 

A algorithm is need input numbers from each person (into the a Throws array) and output the distribution of the numbers 1 to 6 as well as output the highest scoring.
Output whether or not the dice is biased.


----------



## myesilyurt (Feb 14, 2019)

You'd need a distance metric for this. You'd never be sure if a dice is biased. You can throw 100 6s and it is still an unbiased dice even though probability of throwing 100 6s is 1/6^100.
So, you'd need some threshold and say a square distance metric. 

Let's define M = [16.6, 16.6, 16.6, 16.6, 16.6, 16.6]  array. This is 1/6 probability of each number a dice can be thrown in 100 throws. 

If Throws array has the number of throws for each number, you can use a metric like

1/100 * Sum(1 = 0 to 5)(Throws_ - M)^2 

And if this is greater than some threshold, the dice is "probably" biased._


----------



## SpectateSwampBANNED (Mar 31, 2019)

Dang you should be trying for solutions that are useful. 
BUT 
Flowcharts are a good start.. 
You can play computer.. once you have a good chart..  
A flowchart would solve the max 8 software bug. Yup. 
Work on that.. 
You can bet other planes in Boeing's fleet have the same code origins.. Maybe even airbus.. who knows.. 

http://www.telusplanet.net/public/stonedan/pict01.jpg 
http://www.telusplanet.net/public/stonedan/pict02.jpg


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 31, 2019)

He was obviously just trying to cheat on his homework assignment. Continue to stroke your own egos if you must I suppose. Just stop pretending like you're responding to the OP while you do it. Thanks!



SpectateSwamp said:


> A flowchart would solve the max 8 software bug. Yup.
> Work on that..
> You can bet other planes in Boeing's fleet have the same code origins.. Maybe even airbus.. who knows..


Yeeeeeaaaaahhh....right....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 31, 2019)

yay another necro


----------



## SpectateSwampBANNED (Apr 1, 2019)

Wow some serious answers to a Stupid question..


----------

